# 2015 Smith IO7 and Dragon APX2 - New quick release lens options



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! Both Dragon and Smith have upcoming quick release mechanisms on new goggle models for 2015. Photos and videos will follow.

Smith IO7:



















































Dragon APX2:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

all I see is $$$$$$$$$$:huh:


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

Those Smiths look sexy as


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

speedjason said:


> all I see is $$$$$$$$$$:huh:


The Dragon's will be MSRP $260.00. Smith's MSRP $230.00.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

awesome looking goggles but that kind of MSRP is just insane IMHO for goggles. I am a huge proponent of quality eyewear (and an Oakley collector) but I think these are just way overboard. You're paying for an assumed value of convenience.. they look cool, but how can you justify buying one pair of these for the price of, for example, 5 pairs of Grayne Goggles..?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

the tech is nice and they look super cool... but the way i abuse and mistreat goggles i should be thrown in jail for crimes against the goggle community... its just way too much money for me to spend just to smash them on some hard ice or a rail somewhere... Now, those Grayne Goggles on the other hand... those got me thinkin...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

East§ide said:


> awesome looking goggles but that kind of MSRP is just insane IMHO for goggles. I am a huge proponent of quality eyewear (and an Oakley collector) but I think these are just way overboard. You're paying for an assumed value of convenience.. they look cool, but how can you justify buying one pair of these for the price of, for example, 5 pairs of Grayne Goggles..?


You wait until they're $80 after the season on the clymb or something similar


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ive done that before, its okay..except you generally have limited options on colors and lens choices, besides the fact that I sincerely doubt you're going to see either of these offered anywhere near $80 .. EG2's are $100 less and are rare to find for $80. And EG2's have been around for like 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> the tech is nice and they look super cool... but the way i abuse and mistreat goggles i should be thrown in jail for crimes against the goggle community... its just way too much money for me to spend just to smash them on some hard ice or a rail somewhere... Now, those Grayne Goggles on the other hand... those got me thinkin...


get them, you will be amazed.:bowdown:

to the goggles. I like good stuff and I don't mind buying quality goggles but at the end of the day we are all just having fun not racing. I myself spend $700 on mountain bike I think is the max amount I would spend yet there are people spend $3k yet never ride them.
its just crazy one would spend over $150 on goggles in my opinion unless money is no object.
I've seen people with $1000 gear just falling leaf down the hill.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

East§ide said:


> .. EG2's are $100 less and are rare to find for $80. And EG2's have been around for like 4 or 5 years now.


I see EG2's in shops that sell off older gear for $85 and thats in Canada too. They are usually $80 on Whiskey Militia and I have seen them go for $60 on there too.


speedjason said:


> its just crazy one would spend over $150 on goggles in my opinion unless money is no object.
> I've seen people with $1000 gear just falling leaf down the hill.


I bought EG2's about 5 years ago for $150 and they are still going strong, even the original lens still doesn't fog. I guess I could buy a shitty $30 pair every year but I still wouldn't have the awesome field of view I get. 

I get what your saying with buying gear that seems very expensive, but your paying for way better performance.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

It isn't WAY better performance IMO .. At a certain point the benefits start to become negligible .. For instance, Oakley has multiple price points for goggles which ALL use the same lens technology (with the exception of the electronic ones) .. The price changes for no other reason than an implied expense .. A bigger o-matter frame, more peripheral vision, etc . It's a small amount of performance increase for a large amount of money.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Lookin fresh!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> You wait until they're $80 after the season on the clymb or something similar


:thumbsup:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, I couldn't listen to the audio (at work), but I'm wondering what else is innovative about those Smiths other than the lens release system. The lens looks like a standard red sol-x to me, and my current goggles have a fine release/lens interchange system, so... what's the point of this? More $$$?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Varza, from what the video says there is no difference in technology besides the single clip for the lens and more movable straps..


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Von Zipper El Kabong has a super easy quick change system, got a set last year on seshday for 90 bucks with the iridium lense!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

and the Dragons...


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

goggles last only as long as the foam does, no? once that goes, you're left with little more than some plastic, or u can put together a ghetto foam make-shift goggle.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

speedjason said:


> I've seen people with $1000 gear just falling leaf down the hill.


This is what I have to put up with on the slopes in Japan. La Fashionasta are just all over the place, newest gear, crowded slopes :dunno:

Also what p*sses me off, is no one seems to take lessons any more. I remember growing up, going to ski school, then graduating to snowboard school. It was fun, and we learned quickly and safely, in a fun group.

Now it seems most of the newbs just go to the slopes cos they think they can board. Now, I'm not saying all the newbs are like that, and we dont all get good on the first day, but when the slope in front of me is littered with falling leafers wearing the lastest gear... :dizzy:


----------

